# The Real Spring Break



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Spring break brought lots of fish to hand and lots of smiles! Now that all the kids have returned to their learnings, so have the crowds. We are back to our normal light weekday traffic levels, so come take advantage. For the next two weeks, we are offering weekday discounts of $75 off of our full day Inshore trips! (You must mention you saw this post) Call today to reserve your date.

Capt. Collin Gee
Gee Spot Adventures Guide Service
(580) 235-2338
www.geespotadventures.com


----------

